# Closed my ebay store



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Hopefully for ever. Just not selling enough to make it worthwhile during this time that is very tight for me. Thinking of turning off the television too but that is a bit scarey.

Without dishnet we get nothing, without e bay we pay nothing. Can I call it a wash LOL. My computer internet hookup is not solid enough for streaming video as it is an alltel phone usb modem...keeps pausing to buffer more stuff. So maybe I will keep the television and find another way to save that much money per month. sis


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

We sell on local yahoo groups that are geared toward our county & city. Works for us but we sell everyday items. Can't say when was the last time we sold on ebay.
Hubby & I would die without internet t.v. not so much. 


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

For anyone wanting to see about dropping their cable, Dish, or DiretcTV services,,, go to this site.

http://www.tvfool.com/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=29

Once there, you type in your current address [ it's a safe site ] & it will show possible TV stations you can receive with an antenna . Post the link to their forum on their " Help with reception " forum & an expert will help you in getting the best TV reception you can. You may only need a " rabbit-ear antenna " to get some reception.
I get 9 TV channels with a $50 investment & I did all the installation, myself.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

sisterpine said:


> Hopefully for ever. Just not selling enough to make it worthwhile during this time that is very tight for me. Thinking of turning off the television too but that is a bit scarey.
> 
> Without dishnet we get nothing, without e bay we pay nothing. Can I call it a wash LOL. My computer internet hookup is not solid enough for streaming video as it is an alltel phone usb modem...keeps pausing to buffer more stuff. So maybe I will keep the television and find another way to save that much money per month. sis


Our TV debate rages on. 984 channels of S4IT!!! But what about emergencies, weather etc? Therein lies the problem.

On your internet speed. A 50 dollar MiFi card and $40 a month subscription through Verizon might be an option for you. It may also be fast enough to dump the phone and use an internet service.

I finally dumped our DSL internet for the mifi as it was redundant at home and I need the mifi when away from home.


----------



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

Halfway said:


> Our TV debate rages on. 984 channels of S4IT!!! But what about emergencies, weather etc? Therein lies the problem.


Wouldn't a radio work for this? We have a station that plays all the local weather emergencies as they happen, you can tune in at anytime there is bad weather and know where the tornado warnings are and what not. 

Not to mention you can just go online and look it up if you look outside and it looks bad out there. 

Thats what i did anyway even when i did have tv, there were too many commercials and too much "news" crap happening on my weather channel for me to see it as a reliable way to keep up on whats happening (as i'm VERY VERY terrified of thunderstorms!) a tornado could be heading my way during the commercial break! I wasn't taking that was a reliable source so i kept the radio on and the computer up on weather.com and updated it almost constantly. lol 

I got rid of my cable and i'm never going back, we have Netflix so we use that if we want to watch something, or just watch movies. I couldn't be happier!


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

Kwings said:


> Wouldn't a radio work for this? We have a station that plays all the local weather emergencies as they happen, you can tune in at anytime there is bad weather and know where the tornado warnings are and what not.
> 
> Not to mention you can just go online and look it up if you look outside and it looks bad out there.
> 
> ...


I hear you and agree (radio / netflix), but need to just dump TV. Soon!


----------



## furholler (Feb 1, 2005)

We use a weather radio for that stuff. Haven't had TV in 12 years and don't miss it. I agree, radio is a good option.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Well not only has our dish been tweaked by the very strong winds this week so that we can get no signal...now the darn box won't even turn on. I think I am going to call tomorrow and just have it turned off totally. Then I will have a 32 inch black box in my living room till spring...what to do , oh what to do. Maybe the neighbors would want it in their bedroom or something? Worth an ask next time I see them. Paid 1100 for the darn thing a couple of years ago  sisterpine


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

I went from AT$T dial-up to AT&T high speed. Wow, is it faster. To me, since I sell rather extensively on eBay, worth the extra bucks. Nice part about it is I don't lose my phone line while I'm at the PC, so pretty well leave the PC running 24/7 (but do turn it off overnight just to get a fresh reboot.)

Had to laugh. Clerk at Post Office asked if I was going to watch the final episode of Freinds. I said as I have seen a single episode so far, I rather doubted. Entire series have come and gone without my seeing a single one of them.

I have DirectTV and when it goes off I know bad weather is about to hit.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

sisterpine said:


> Well not only has our dish been tweaked by the very strong winds this week so that we can get no signal...now the darn box won't even turn on. I think I am going to call tomorrow and just have it turned off totally. Then I will have a 32 inch black box in my living room till spring...what to do , oh what to do. Maybe the neighbors would want it in their bedroom or something? Worth an ask next time I see them. Paid 1100 for the darn thing a couple of years ago  sisterpine


I always let my ex's take the TVs when we split -- that way I wouldn't have the darned thing sitting around!

I can't remember the last time I turned on a TV. It's been years.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Are you dropping your eBay store or just suspending sales. If I am to go out of town more than a day or so I do the latter. That way I don't get angry buyers wanting to know why they haven't been invoiced or the item sent.


----------



## nobrabbit (May 10, 2002)

Check out http://www.hulu.com/. There's lots of shows you can watch on your computer.


----------



## scwit (Mar 2, 2011)

We cancelled cable TV 2 years ago and we don't miss it one bit. We get 14 channels-one that is 24 hours weather. When we told our DD that we didn't have Disney channel when we grew up - she was in disbelief:bouncy: Anyway most of what's on cable and network TV is junk-in our opinion. Conservatively we've saved $1,440-well worth it.


----------



## RebelCowboySnB (Apr 1, 2011)

nobrabbit said:


> Check out http://www.hulu.com/. There's lots of shows you can watch on your computer.


I like my roku box with hulu plus an netflix. It will turn you in to a couch potato though


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

No I actually closed it and put just two items up for "good till cancelled" fixed price auctions. I just cannot afford to have a hundred listing sucking out money every month when my sales have dipped so low. All of my listings had to do with the stone knobs business. Maybe it is better for those with varied items for sale , I don't know. sisterpine


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Ebay has a new promotion starting April 19th..........

&#8226;Sellers not subscribed to a Store: Starting April 19, list Auction-style FREE up to 50 items a month&#8212;any start price&#8212;and add the Buy It Now option FREE to capture those buyers in a hurry. You pay only if your item sells. Auction-style Final Value Fees will apply to the total amount of sale, including shipping. Starting July 6, Fixed Price Final Value Fee rates will be reduced and applied to the total amount of sale, including shipping.

http://announcements.ebay.com/2011/03/2011-spring-seller-update/


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Kwings said:


> Wouldn't a radio work for this? We have a station that plays all the local weather emergencies as they happen, you can tune in at anytime there is bad weather and know where the tornado warnings are and what not.
> 
> Not to mention you can just go online and look it up if you look outside and it looks bad out there.
> 
> ...


As far as I know, there are absolutely zero radio weather channels that will show/tell me extremely precise details about what is happening 300 miles west of here. If there is a local weather emergency.... by the time it makes it on the radio.... I already "know" there's a storm headed my way. I want to know what's going to happen before it gets here.

Someone can't find something to pique their interest with hundreds of channels just doesn't have many interests, imho. I've found a dozen esoteric stations that feed my esoteric tastes.


----------

